

New 2014 Mac Mini Has Soldered RAM, Not User Replaceable - edandersen
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/10/17/mac-mini-soldered-ram/

======
walterbell
Quad-core Xeon Dell T20 costs $500 for those who want power.

Intel NUC / Gigabyte Brix for those who want small size.

Unfortunate that Apple is crippling the Mini. Why? It's a big price step up to
the Mac Pro.

